# Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung



## Sensitivfischer (12. April 2011)

Hi Boardies und Karpfenangelverrückte,

heute möchte ich meine neue Errungenschaft vorstellen, ein Paar Yaris- Ruten(Trend) Majesti Carp, die AM- Angelsport gerade(noch) für 39,90€ an den Mann/Frau verkauft.

*Warum mache ich das und wieso kaufte ich diese Ruten?*
Unser Udo561 hier im Board hat diese Ruten bislang am Meisten beworben, ist aber diesen Schritt hier nicht gegangen, warum ich das jetzt nachhole. 
Bei ner Rute für umgerechnet deutlich *unter 25 Euro pro Stück* ist das sicher nicht uninteressant, da hier die meisten Angler ganz klar davon ausgehen, dass es sich nur um Schrott handeln könne.
Ich ging selbst nie davon aus, dass die Ruten wirklich schlecht seien, da alleine schon die Gewichtsangabe und andere Daten, der offiziell ausgeschriebenen Produktbeschreibung, dagegen sprachen.
Skeptisch war ich aber trotzdem, bis ich eines Tages(vor paar Wochen) einen Vereinskollegen am Wasser traf, der mit einer Yaris, wie ich sie hier vorstelle, fischte.
Die Rute war ordentlich verarbeitet, liedt sich im Wurf locker bis über die Hälfte auf und war krass dünn.
Das Werfen mit der Rute und das Befummeln ließen auch meine letzten Zweifel weichen und es war klar: "Ein oder Zwei von den Stecken kommen mir ins Haus."

Heute sind sie eingetrudelt:
- Ausrichtung der Ringe tadellos, fehlerfrei
- keine Lackfehler
- sehr saubere Ringwicklungen
- Übergang zwischen Schrumpfschlauchgriff und Blank absolut akkurat
- Rollenhalter in schöner Gun Smoke- Optik, alle meine Freilaufrollen passen satt rein und nix wackelt
- Durchmesser der Rute beträgt selbst an der dicksten Stelle(Abschlusskappe) lächerliche 16mm!!!
- Gewicht der Rute laut Küchenwaage: 319 Gramm!!!

Alles in allem eine, wie ich finde, definitiv überdurchschnittlich verarbeitete Rute in der Preisklasse, die locker auf Niveau einer jeden Karpfenrute mit Straßenpreis von 80 €uro mitspielen kann.
Am Wochenende hoffe ich Praxistests machen zu können(Spaziergängerzielwerfen auf 100 Meter, Entencatchen, Karpfenabschleppen, Modellboote versenken...)

Dann gibt's weiteren Input!


----------



## Udo561 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hi ,
nette Vorstellung 
Bisher zeigen meine Ruten noch keine Abnutzungserscheinungen und das nach über tausen Auswürfen und wirklich vielen Drills.
Aber da kannste ne Rute noch so schön reden , für so manchen Karpfenprofi zählt ein Markenname auf dem Blank mehr als die Qualität der Rute.
Und teuer muss se sein , kann ja sonst nichts taugen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Dann bin ich mal auf deine Mission " Enten jagen " gespannt. 
Ein Kumpel interessiert sich für die Ruten. Mal schauen ob sie es werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Sag ich doch.|supergri

Der einzige Kritikpunkt aus meiner Sicht ist die relative Dünnwandigkeit, welche die Blanks stossempfindlicher als macht als manch andere.

Aber für den Preis kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## marin (12. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Vielen Dank für den Bericht.
Ich werde mir die Ruten wohl auch holen!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sag ich doch.|supergri
> 
> Der einzige Kritikpunkt aus meiner Sicht ist die relative Dünnwandigkeit, welche die Blanks stossempfindlicher als macht als manch andere.
> 
> Aber für den Preis kann man nicht meckern.



Nun ja, der Rutenblank ist ein "Spiralaufbau", die häufigste weil auch günstigste Aufbauart für nen Kohlefaserblank, kein Helix- oder Doppelhelixaufbau, ohne Kreuzflechtung usw...Wenn der 'nen Knacks mitbekommt(Haarriss reicht häufig schon), dann bricht er egal wie dick- oder dünnwandig der Blank ist.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (12. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Naja aufpassen musste bei teuren ruten genau so. Habe auch eine yaris, doch bei mir dient sie momentan als ersatz bzw markerrute, was sich jefoch bald aendern wird, da ich dann die daiwa bei seite lege und die yaris fischen werde. Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nun ja, der Rutenblank ist ein "Spiralaufbau", die häufigste weil auch günstigste Aufbauart für nen Kohlefaserblank, kein Helix- oder Doppelhelixaufbau, ohne Kreuzflechtung usw...Wenn der 'nen Knacks mitbekommt(Haarriss reicht häufig schon), dann bricht er egal wie dick- oder dünnwandig der Blank ist.



Eben den kriegt er aber leichter wenn er dünnwandig ist.|supergri


----------



## DogTag (13. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Für 5-10 Euro mehr gibt es von TREND die Revolution Carp, welche etwas hochwertiger sind und auch einen Zacken besser aussehen, wenn auch nur minimal. Aber die paar Euros mehr lohnen sich imho schon, denn bei der Majesti platzt relativ leicht der Lack ab, wenn man dagegen stößt.

Ich habe neben meinem "Markentackle" auch sowohl 3 von der Majesti als auch 3 von der Revolution. Für einen Trip mit Kumpels am Wasser - wo eh mehr gesoffen als geangelt wird - sind diese Ruten eigentlich ideal, da irgendwas immer mal passiert und man sich dann ärgert, dass man sein teures Tackle verunstaltet hat.

Nebenbei sind diese Ruten absolut nicht schlecht und für den Preis kann man nichts sagen und auch nicht meckern.

Gebe auch eine klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Udo561 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



DogTag schrieb:


> bei der Majesti platzt relativ leicht der Lack ab, wenn man dagegen stößt.



Hi,
kann ich nicht bestätigen und ich gehe nicht gerade pfleglich mit den Ruten um , die liegen wenn ich nicht am Wasser bin immer im Auto.
Gruß Udo


----------



## DogTag (13. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Also ich habe das gerade um den Schriftzug "Majesti" festgestellt, dass es hier oftmals Nasen (vom Werk aus) oder Lackabplatzer gibt. Gut, ich muss aber auch sagen, dass die Ruten dafür schon vom Pod fallen müssen oder aber das Blei schlägt gegen den Blank. Dann ist es vermutlich so, dass das bei vielen anderen Ruten auch der Fall ist.

Das soll die Meinung zur Majesti nicht schmälern. Aber man sollte natürlich auch kein High-End Produkt erwarten, welche in vielen Shop gerade einmal 20 Euro kostet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



DogTag schrieb:


> Also ich habe das gerade um den Schriftzug "Majesti" festgestellt, dass es hier oftmals Nasen (vom Werk aus) oder Lackabplatzer gibt.




Ich habe mein Exemplar wieder verkauft und kann nicht nachsehen. Ist die am Schriftzug lackiert???|kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



DogTag schrieb:


> Also ich habe das gerade um den Schriftzug "Majesti" festgestellt, dass es hier oftmals Nasen (vom Werk aus) oder Lackabplatzer gibt.



Hi,
kannste da bitte mal ein Bild von einstellen.
Würde mich doch sehr interessieren wie das bei deiner Rute aussieht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## DogTag (13. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hab es jetzt leider auf die Schnelle nicht schärfer auf die Reihe bekommen, da Lichtverhältnisse sehr besch...eiden sind.

@Professor Tinca
So ziemlich jede Rute ist lackiert, zumindest mit einem matten Lack.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



DogTag schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca
> So ziemlich jede Rute ist lackiert, zumindest mit einem matten Lack.



Falsch.#6

Die "Versiegelung" besteht aus dem Harz welches bei der Hestellung an den Kohlefasermatten haftet.|supergri

Lack dient in erster Linie optischen Zwecken und  erst danach dem Blankschutz.

Wie haste die Stellen da reingehauen?


----------



## Evil Deeds (13. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

ich habe auch 3 stück den den ruten ^^ 
die sind halt top


----------



## DogTag (13. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie haste die Stellen da reingehauen?



Die Rute hatte ich so nach dem Kauf ausgepackt. Eigentlich hat jede der Ruten zumindest einen winzigen Schönheitsfehler.

Rege ich mich aber nicht drüber auf, da ich wie gesagt kein "Top Modell" von Rute erwarte. Die Rute ist jedenfalls jeden Cent wert imho, da man für die paar Euros mehr geboten bekommt als man vielleicht erwartet. Ich hab 5 Stück von den Stöcken.


----------



## DogTag (13. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Falsch.#6
> 
> Die "Versiegelung" besteht aus dem Harz welches bei der Hestellung an den Kohlefasermatten haftet.|supergri
> 
> Lack dient in erster Linie optischen Zwecken und  erst danach dem Blankschutz.



Da sag ich jetzt einfach mal nix zu... bei 19 Euro Ruten 
Ich hab im Butt auch noch Blattgold verarbeitet :vik:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



DogTag schrieb:


> Hab es jetzt leider auf die Schnelle nicht schärfer auf die Reihe bekommen, da Lichtverhältnisse sehr besch...eiden sind.
> 
> @Professor Tinca
> So ziemlich jede Rute ist lackiert, zumindest mit einem matten Lack.



Boarr, deine sieht aber schei*e aus! Der lackierte Bereich ist, mal ganz abgesehen von der Schadstelle, absolut unsymetrisch, als ob meine dreijährige Tochter, die lackiert hätte.
Also ganz im Ernst, ich habe Ruten der Kategorie Noname zu 8,99€, bis hin zu gespliessten Handmaderuten von Bruce & Walker, House of Hardy etc. und finde hinsichtlich Mängeln, alles was jeder Händler fürchtet.
Das was deine Rute auf den Bildern zeigt, hat keine meiner Zwei, du hast echt Pech gehabt!


----------



## DogTag (14. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Boarr, deine sieht aber schei*e aus! Der lackierte Bereich ist, mal ganz abgesehen von der Schadstelle, absolut unsymetrisch, als ob meine dreijährige Tochter, die lackiert hätte.
> Also ganz im Ernst, ich habe Ruten der Kategorie Noname zu 8,99€, bis hin zu gespliessten Handmaderuten von Bruce & Walker, House of Hardy etc. und finde hinsichtlich Mängeln, alles was jeder Händler fürchtet.
> Das was deine Rute auf den Bildern zeigt, hat keine meiner Zwei, du hast echt Pech gehabt!



Du meinst bestimmt asymmetrisch, oder? :m

Das ist allerdings nicht so und das liegt an der Kameraperspektive. 
Von daher sehe ich das echt nicht als Pech an, weil es mich auch nicht so wirklich juckt, da ich keine High-End Rute für ~20 Euro erwarte! Gibt sicherlich Leute, die auch dann noch meckern, aber ich bin da eher so gestrickt, dass ich auch nicht von einer Jeans für 20 Euro erwarte, dass sie 100 Waschgänge mitmacht.

Passt schon alles so und ich habe wie gesagt 5 Stück von den Majesti und ebenfalls 5 von den Revolution... einfach nur weil sie ganz schick sind für kleines Geld. Wenn ich an meine anderen Karpfenruten denke, welche teilweise pro Stöckchen an die 500 Eier gekostet haben, dann würde ich so etwas auch nicht so locker in Kauf nehmen und darüber lächeln. Aber wie gesagt... man muss die Relation sehen.


----------



## Udo561 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



DogTag schrieb:


> Ich habe neben meinem "Markentackle" auch sowohl 3 von der Majesti als auch 3 von der Revolution. !



Hi,
werden ja immer mehr 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Criss81 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hi,

fische die Ruten nun auch seit Anfang des Jahres. Mein Angelspezi hat sie sich auch gekauft. Letzte Woche hat er insgesamt 6 Karpfen bis 29 pfd gefangen. 

Ich konnte bisher nur Barben fangen.

Mein Fazit: Top Verarbeitung, top Aussehen , top Drillverhalten und für diesen Preis unschlagbar.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Durstel (14. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Wo gibts denn die Revolution für 5-10 Euro mehr?
Gruß, Thorsten


----------



## Udo561 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hi,
hört sich ja alles sehr gut an , scheinen ja wohl alle mit dieser Rute mehr als zufrieden zu sein und das bei einem Preis von 20 Euro.
Als ich die Rute vor knapp 1 Jahr in hohen Tönen gelobt hatte gab es ja noch jede Menge Kritiker , aber eben nur von den "Karpfenprofis" die , die Rute noch nicht mal in der Hand hatten.
Aber preiswert muss nicht immer schlecht sein , diese Rute hält jeden Vergleich mit 3-5 fach so teuren Ruten stand , es steht eben nur kein hochwertiger "Markenname" auf dem Blank :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Boiliewerfer (14. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hört sich ja alles sehr gut an , scheinen ja wohl alle mit dieser Rute mehr als zufrieden zu sein und das bei einem Preis von 20 Euro.
> Als ich die Rute vor knapp 1 Jahr in hohen Tönen gelobt hatte gab es ja noch jede Menge Kritiker , aber eben nur von den "Karpfenprofis" die , die Rute noch nicht mal in der Hand hatten.
> Aber preiswert muss nicht immer schlecht sein , diese Rute hält jeden Vergleich mit 3-5 fach so teuren Ruten stand , es steht eben nur kein hochwertiger "Markenname" auf dem Blank :q
> Gruß Udo


 

ich war auch erst Skeptisch aber nach 200 Karpfen die du damit gefangen, hast bin ich überzeugt 

Lass nur nie eure Söhne an die Ruten...nichtwahr UDOOO


----------



## DogTag (14. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> werden ja immer mehr
> Gruß Udo



Ich hab sogar noch mehr davon, da ich sie in Holland direkt beim Hersteller gekauft hab


----------



## DogTag (14. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hört sich ja alles sehr gut an , scheinen ja wohl alle mit dieser Rute mehr als zufrieden zu sein und das bei einem Preis von 20 Euro.
> Als ich die Rute vor knapp 1 Jahr in hohen Tönen gelobt hatte gab es ja noch jede Menge Kritiker , aber eben nur von den "Karpfenprofis" die , die Rute noch nicht mal in der Hand hatten.
> Aber preiswert muss nicht immer schlecht sein , diese Rute hält jeden Vergleich mit 3-5 fach so teuren Ruten stand , es steht eben nur kein hochwertiger "Markenname" auf dem Blank :q
> Gruß Udo



Das liegt m.E. nach auch viel daran, dass sich die sogenannten "Karpfenprofis" einfach schämen mit einer TREND Rute ans Wasser zu gehen, da ja kein FOX, Greys, Nash, hastenichtgesehen auf dem Blank steht. Nur viele haben dann mittlerweile auch realisiert, dass man sich vielleicht nicht mehr für 500 Euro im Monat Tackle und Baits kaufen kann, sodass man Abstriche machen muss. Und an der Stelle macht es YARIS/TREND genau richtig, da sie vernünftiges Tackle für ganz kleines Geld an den Mann bringen und immer noch Gewinn einfahren. 

YARIS hat auch viel Mist, wenn ich da z.B. deren Karpfenliege als Beispiel nehme. Das Ding bekommt man teilweise für unter 50 Euro im VK. Die Liege ist extrem schmal und auch die Verstellräder halten von der Verarbeitung her nicht länger als von 12 bis Mittag. Aber egal... so haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung und verkaufen ihre Sachen richtig gut ab.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



DogTag schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt asymmetrisch, oder? :m
> 
> Das ist allerdings nicht so und das liegt an der Kameraperspektive. ...



Richtig, ich meinte asymetrisch und ich denke nicht, dass das bloß an der Kameraperspektive liegt.
Zum Einen ist der glänzende Klarlack(linke Kante) an der Kante wellig verlaufend und nicht gerade, die rechte Kante von dem glänzenden Klarlackstreifen ist gar unterbrochen.
Für mich ist das ein Verarbeitungsmangel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Klar darf einem das bei dem Preis nicht wundern, aber ich darf auch daran erinnern, dass die Rute unter anderem Label(Ultimate), früher mehr kostete(round about 70 Euro Straßenpreis) und das es eben auch Ruten ohne solche Fehler gibt(meine z.B.)!


----------



## marin (14. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Bekommt einer von euch den AM-Newsletter? 
Auf der Homepage wird damit geworben das immer mal Gutscheincodes verschickt werden. Gibt es denn gerade einen Gutschein?
Ich bestelle für über 100€ da wäre das ganz gut!


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



DogTag schrieb:


> Das liegt m.E. nach auch viel daran, dass sich die sogenannten "Karpfenprofis" einfach schämen mit einer TREND Rute ans Wasser zu gehen, da ja kein FOX, Greys, Nash, hastenichtgesehen auf dem Blank steht. Nur viele haben dann mittlerweile auch realisiert, dass man sich vielleicht nicht mehr für 500 Euro im Monat Tackle und Baits kaufen kann, sodass man Abstriche machen muss. Und an der Stelle macht es YARIS/TREND genau richtig, da sie vernünftiges Tackle für ganz kleines Geld an den Mann bringen und immer noch Gewinn einfahren.
> 
> YARIS hat auch viel Mist, wenn ich da z.B. deren Karpfenliege als Beispiel nehme. Das Ding bekommt man teilweise für unter 50 Euro im VK. Die Liege ist extrem schmal und auch die Verstellräder halten von der Verarbeitung her nicht länger als von 12 bis Mittag. Aber egal... so haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung und verkaufen ihre Sachen richtig gut ab.



Hallo,


die Trend Karpfenliege hab ich seit über einem Jahr und hab schon oft drauf geschlafen. Ich find die Breite mehr als ausreichend und bin auch noch nie im Schlaf runter gefallen. Und die Verstellräder zeigen auch keine Abnutzungserscheinungen. Eine doppelt so teure JRC Specialist- Liege ist sogar noch 4 cm schmaler als die Trend..


Gruß Carsten


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

@Udo561

Mein lieber Udo, du bist auch der Welt verpflichtet und es wird nun Zeit dass du nach 200 "Krapfen" nun schreibst dass die Rute mehr als spürbar abgebaut hat. Sie sieht nun scheixxe aus und beim Drillen biegt sie sich wie eine Bananenschale ohne jegliche Elastizität. Die Karpfen bzw. Krapfen kommen immer wieder vor deinem Angelplatz an die Oberfläche und zeigen dir den Effe, und dir sollte auffallen dass wenn es dunkel wird  du ein Blubbern hörst das auch von den Karpfen kommt, und bei genaueren hinhören es sich wie Markennamen teurerer Rutenhersteller anhört. Du bist uns und dem Weltwirtschaftssystem verpflichtet das nun zu tun bzw zu schreiben. Ist dir klar dass du sonst die ganze Welt ins wanken bringst, dass geht einfach nicht, denke doch mal nach.

Schreibe auch noch dass der erste April in Holland an einem anderen Tag statt findet und Sensitivfischer ein "Dicker" Freund von dir ist, und es doch nur ein Witz/Gag von dir war.

Wie kann einer behaupten das man mit solchen Ruten Karpfen fangen kann und dabei noch Spaß hat, dass geht einfach nicht. Ich persönlich wünsche dir dass du dieses Jahr in Holland mit deinen Ruten den Weltrekord Karpfen fängst und auch dann noch die Rute/Yaris auf dem Fangfoto zu sehen ist, obwohl du von all den großen Firmen Angebote bekommen hast zu behaupten du hättest den dann mit ihrer Angel gefangen und nicht mit deinem Yarisstecken:q.

Udo, ich wünsche dir und deiner Frau ein Erfolgreiches Jahr und viel Gesundheit, mit dicken Fischen. 

Gruß Bernd#h


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> @Udo561
> 
> Mein lieber Udo, du bist auch der Welt verpflichtet und es wird nun Zeit dass du nach 200 "Krapfen" nun schreibst dass die Rute mehr als spürbar abgebaut hat. Sie sieht nun scheixxe aus und beim Drillen biegt sie sich wie eine Bananenschale ohne jegliche Elastizität.
> Gruß Bernd#h



Hallo Bernd ,
wenn ich das schreiben würde müsste ich ja lügen 
Und wenn ich die Unwahrheit über die Yarisruten in einem Forum schreibe kündigt mit die Firma den Vertrag .
Leider bin ich aber als verarmter Rentner auf die Kohle angewiesen 
Gruß Udo
ps.  heute hat die Rute problemlos noch einen Drill einer ü 55cm Schleie überstanden  , leider habe ich kein Bild mit Schleie und Rute zusammen


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

@Udo

Petri Heil, Schleie mit 55cm = Traumfisch.#a#6


----------



## profifischer (15. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hi,
Würde mir auch gerne eine Zweierpackung dieser Ruten ausm Automaten rauslassen, aber wo gibt es sie für 20€ pro Stück?
Hab als Händler nur AM-Angelsport gefunden für 
30€ gefunden. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
TL
Manuel


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hi,
jetzt bekam ich schon einen Schreck , dachte schon die würden teurer weil sie ja mit 100 Euro Ruten mithalten können :vik:
Hier , 2 Ruten für unter 40 Euro
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ajesti-Carp-12ft-275lb-PAARPREIS_p8026_x2.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## profifischer (15. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Danke


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hi,
> Würde mir auch gerne eine Zweierpackung dieser Ruten ausm Automaten rauslassen, aber wo gibt es sie für 20€ pro Stück?
> Hab als Händler nur AM-Angelsport gefunden für
> 30€ gefunden. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
> ...



Ich wollte grad sagen, klick beim Zweierpack und der Preis stimmt, der Händler stimmt schonmal.:q:q:q


----------



## Boiliewerfer (15. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> @Udo561
> 
> Mein lieber Udo, du bist auch der Welt verpflichtet und es wird nun Zeit dass du nach 200 "Krapfen" nun schreibst dass die Rute mehr als spürbar abgebaut hat. Sie sieht nun scheixxe aus und beim Drillen biegt sie sich wie eine Bananenschale ohne jegliche Elastizität. Die Karpfen bzw. Krapfen kommen immer wieder vor deinem Angelplatz an die Oberfläche und zeigen dir den Effe, und dir sollte auffallen dass wenn es dunkel wird du ein Blubbern hörst das auch von den Karpfen kommt, und bei genaueren hinhören es sich wie Markennamen teurerer Rutenhersteller anhört. Du bist uns und dem Weltwirtschaftssystem verpflichtet das nun zu tun bzw zu schreiben. Ist dir klar dass du sonst die ganze Welt ins wanken bringst, dass geht einfach nicht, denke doch mal nach.
> 
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## kuate (27. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hallo Zusammen!

Bin nach dem tip von Sensitivfischer auf diese Ruten aufmerksam geworden. Nachdem auch andere hier nur positives berichteten, hab auch ich die Stecken geordert.
Ich konnte sie noch nicht am Wasser testen, aber bisher muss ich sagen: Genial!
Die Aktion geht bis ins Handteil und dennoch ist so einiges an Kraft da. Das Design ist sicherlich nicht für jeden was, aber ich finds spitze. Einfach nur Matt Lackiert ohne viel TamTam. Auch wenn ich an eienr Rute zwei kleine Lackkratzer entdeckt habe, bin ich von der Qualität sehr überzeugt!

Fazit: Für diesen Preis (und auch einiges teurer) wohl das beste, das man kriegen kann. Gerade für Leute wie z.B. mich, die immer auf der Suche nach nem guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sind.

Wer dazu ne anständige und optisch, sowie technisch perfekt passende Rolle such, kann ich nur empfeheln beim Gerlinger reinzuschauen. Da gibts im Moment die Okuma Epix als 55er für 35 Steine. Dazu noch ne 1000er Rolle Super Touch in 0,33 oder 0,35 für 15 Euronen und fertig ist die Karpfen/Hecht-Kombo, die für den Preis ihres gleichen sucht!

Vielen Dank nochmal an Sensitivfischer für die Bereitschaft solche Schmankerl mit anderen hier zu teilen!

Allen ansonsten Petri, ab Sonntag geht ja (zumindest bei mir erst) endlich wieder Hechtfischen!


----------



## Evil Deeds (27. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

DIE RUTEN SIND GUT!!! 
ich habe letztes weekend einen 20 pfunder gefangen in einem fluss... (foto ist im album)
und das sind richtige kämpfer 
die rute hat gut gearbeitet!!! 
und ich bin vollkommen zufrieden!!!!

kuate:  http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/products/view/9959

okuma powerliner  sind top rollen !!!

fische ich an den trend majesti carp ruten ^^ ist ne bomben combo ^^


----------



## Udo561 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Evil Deeds schrieb:


> ich habe letztes weekend einen 20 pfunder gefangen in einem fluss...



Hi,
29 Pfund Karpfen oder ü1 Meter Hechte packen die Ruten auch noch ohne Probleme 
Schwereres hatte ich noch nicht am Haken.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Evil Deeds (27. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 29 Pfund Karpfen oder ü1 Meter Hechte packen die Ruten auch noch ohne Probleme
> Schwereres hatte ich noch nicht am Haken.
> Gruß Udo



ja man muss aber auch beachten das du in einem see die karpfen ziehst und ich an einen fluss angel 
da haben die fische meines erachtens mehr power da sie ja ehe immer schwimmen ohne pause und dazu kommt ja auch noch wenn mal hochwasser ist müssen die auch power geben ^^ 
da ist der drill schon anders ^^ aber glaube auch das die rute das packt! wenn ich schon ein 142g schweres blei gut werfen kann  dann wird das schon was


----------



## kuate (27. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

@ Evil Deeds:

Glückwunsch! super Fisch!

Noch mal wegen der Rollen: Die Powerliner hatte ich mir auch angesehen. Gerade von dir genanntes Angebot ist ein guter Deal. Aber für das Geld von einer kriegste halt im Moment (fast) zwei Epix. Da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen, hab sie aber an den Raubfischruten auch Hecht und Zander, weil der Freilauf sensibler ist.
Aber egal. Sind alles gute Rollen mein ich. Ich nutze an der Yaris die Okuma Longbow LB 60. Ist auch noch ne Variante. Auf jeden Fall:
Okuma 4 Life!! :g

Und: Interessant wieviel Blei du an die Ruten hängst! Hab schon überlegt wieviel man denen zumuten kann!  Ziehst du mit dem Gewicht noch voll durch!?


----------



## Evil Deeds (27. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



kuate schrieb:


> Und: Interessant wieviel Blei du an die Ruten hängst! Hab schon überlegt wieviel man denen zumuten kann!  Ziehst du mit dem Gewicht noch voll durch!?



NIEMALS 

aber 100g ziehe ich voll durch und das so richtig  und 110g bis 120 kann man auch noch sehr gut weg ballern ^^

achja danke dir ^^


----------



## kuate (27. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Evil Deeds schrieb:


> aber 100g ziehe ich voll durch und das so richtig  und 110g bis 120 kann man auch noch sehr gut weg ballern ^^



Ok! Gut zu wissen! Ich brauch zwar am see nicht mehr wie 100. Aber dann kann ich die ja sportlich rauspfeifen. Aber sollt ich mal in mehr Strömung fischen, kenn ich schon mal die Grenze! :m


----------



## raubfischdavid (27. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hab sie mir auch eben bestellt  Werde sie beim Kids on Carp mal antesten  Hab mir die Ruten von einem Freund mal ausgeliehen der eig viel teurers Gerät fischt (zb. Shimano Tribal Ultra etc. ) er meinte es sind top Ruten  Ich bin mal auf den ersten einsatzt gespannt  Wie lange dauert eig die Lieferzeit bei AM-Angelsport ?? Petri Geil David |wavey:


----------



## Ralle2609 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

der gute ulli dulli hat die 3 lbs stöcke nicht mehr blackburn carp... ich glaub ich muss udo's billiger werbemasche folgschen ******* ! :c:c:c:c


----------



## kuate (27. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



raubfischdavid schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert eig die Lieferzeit bei AM-Angelsport ?? Petri Geil David |wavey:


War bei mir recht schnell, sobald die Überweisung durch ist!


----------



## Udo561 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



raubfischdavid schrieb:


> D Wie lange dauert eig die Lieferzeit bei AM-Angelsport ?? Petri Geil David |wavey:



Hi,
wenn die deine Kohle haben 1-2 Tage.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> der gute ulli dulli hat die 3 lbs stöcke nicht mehr blackburn carp... ich glaub ich muss udo's billiger werbemasche folgschen ******* ! :c:c:c:c



Ja bitte , ich bekomme doch für jede verkaufte Rute Kohle 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Fattony (27. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Um nicht dauernd einen neuen Treat aufzumachen ( Was hier ja eig. eh dauernd passiert ) wollte ich eure Meinung hören.

Welche von den 2 Ruten würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?

1. Die Yaris Trend Majesti Carp 
2. DAM MAD D-Fender²  

Der Preis ist natürlich ausschlaggebend und ein Pluspunkt für die Yaris.

Fische auf einem ca. 1.5ha großen See. Hindernisse sind vereinzelt drinnen. Untergrund ist schlammig.
Karpfen bis zu 40+ Pfund drinnnen (Eher die Ausnahme) sonst so 20+ .
Würde die 2 Ruten jeweils in 2.75 lbs Stärke kaufen und sie mit einer Okuma Powerliner kombinieren.

Gruß

Anto


----------



## BARSCH123 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Wie ist den die Aktion der Majestie's ?

Wie fällt die Aktion bei einer 2,75lbs stecke aus, eher weicher oder straffer ?

Tl.


----------



## Boiliewerfer (28. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Ich habe die Majesti nicht aber ich seh die dauernd im Drill neben mir :q

Im direkten Vergleich zu meinen 3 lbs Fox sind die weicher, haben aber dennoch eine gute Aktion und gingen bisher nie annähernd in die Knie...also bei öden 30 Pfündern im See die kaum Power haben, arbeiten die Ruten hervorragend.

Beim Fischen im Fliessgewässer funtzt die auch super..ist aber nur die Maas gewesen, die hat weniger Strömung als Rhein und co  

Gerade die etwas geschmeidige Aktion des oberen Blanks bis zum 3 . Ring macht im Nahbereich bei letzten Fluchten ein gutes Bild.

Solltest du aber tatsächlich mit ü 100 Gramm in der Haupströmung fischen gehen wirst du im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten einen Unterschied erkennen.

Gehst du von geflochten auf Mono, hast du ja noch einen extrapuffer 

@ Fattony:  Jo geht... kommt halt auch auf deine Leine an  
#h


----------



## Udo561 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> Ich habe die Majesti nicht aber ich seh die dauernd im Drill neben mir :q
> 
> Im direkten Vergleich zu meinen 3 lbs Fox sind die weicher, haben aber dennoch eine gute Aktion und gingen bisher nie annähernd in die Knie...also bei öden 30 Pfündern im See die kaum Power haben, arbeiten die Ruten hervorragend.
> 
> ...




Hi,
ich hätte es nicht schöner beschreiben können :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## kuate (28. April 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

@ Fattony:

Kenn die DAM nicht, aber grade wenn du Preisbewusst bist, machste mit der Yaris sicher nichts verkehrt.
Falls du die Powerliner nicht eh schon daheim hast, kannst dir auch noch die Okuma Epix anschauen. Wenn du meist eh nur an nem kleinen Gewässer bist, tuts doch ne 55er. Und die gibts wie schon erwähnt für 35€ im Moment. 
Nur als Anregung!
Ansonsten Petri!


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hi,
so sieht die Rute im Drill aus .
Ergebnis war ein 28 Pfünder , allerdings biegt sie sich auch 
schon bei einem 10 Pfünder genau so durch. 
Gruß Udo


----------



## kuate (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Super Bild!

Und außerdem Petri zum Fisch! :m


----------



## Wensi (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hey Leutz...

hatte mir letztes Jahr 2 majesti`s gekauft und kann nur sagen ich bereue es keine sekunde....erst freitag durfte ich mit ihr einen 32 Pfünder landen, die rute liegt einfach super in der hand und trotzt selbst dem stärksten fluchtversuch...mein Nachbar (Karpfenangler mit leib und seele mit ruten von preisen Ü400€) war auch begeistert von den ruten! Also billig muss nicht gleich schlecht bedeuten...:vik:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

So, nun ist's fast 2 Monate her, dass ich die Ruten gekauft habe und ich muss sagen: Solange den Ruten nix passiert, kein Defekt sie unbrauchbar macht, solange werde ich an den Ruten bei jedem Ansitz meinen Spaß haben. Ich habe nun etliche Würfe & Drills hinter mir und bin mit den Ruten immer noch super zufrieden, die Anschaffung hat sich gelohnt, da bereue ich keinen ausgegebenen Cent.#6


----------



## cyberpeter (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hallo,

das einzige was man "bemängeln" muß ist, dass es die Rute anscheinend nicht als 3 lbs Version gibt.

Die 2,75lbs Variante ist für kurze mit mittlere Entfernungen vollkommen ok, aber wenn man mal weiter raus muß oder mal PVA mit dranhängt wird es halt eng.

Gruß Peter


----------



## kuate (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das einzige was man "bemängeln" muß ist, dass es die Rute anscheinend nicht als 3 lbs Version gibt.



Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, wie schön wäre es wenn es wenigstens EINE schwerere Version gäbe. Und dann eben 3lbs oder 3,25lbs.  
Aus den genannten Gründen. Ausserdem hätte man dann auch mehr Spielraum zum fischen mit Method-Feeder-Körben. Dazu nehm ich meine Trend-Ruten auch gerne...


----------



## haniball (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Habe mir grad das "Set" als Eratzruten gekauft und bin mal gespannt auf die Ware. Werde mir die persönlich abholen um ggf. Lackschäden sofort zu reklamieren, sollten die Stangen welche ausfweisen. vllt kann man ja nen Deal rausschlagen


----------



## paule79 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hi,
ich hänge mich auch mal rein.
Wie sieht es mit dem Rückrat der Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp aus?
Ich habe vor Sie mir zum Hechtangeln mit Köfi zuzulegen.
Hat die Rute genügend Rückrat um den Anhieb durchzubekommen?
Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. September 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



paule79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hänge mich auch mal rein.
> Wie sieht es mit dem Rückrat der Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp aus?
> Ich habe vor Sie mir zum Hechtangeln mit Köfi zuzulegen.
> ...



Absolut kein Problem, ich benutze meine von Anfang für jegliche Art der Ansitzfischerei, egal ob auf Karpfen oder mit Köfi auf Hecht, Zander, Aal.#6


----------



## paule79 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

@Sensitivfischer

Jo,danke,dann werd ich mir wohl mal nen Satz bestellen.
Ci@o


----------



## soccer002 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Da ich auch Einsteiger beim Karpfenangeln bin hab ich mir die Ruten nu auch bestellt. Bin mal gespannt was mich für den Preis erwartet.


----------



## raubfischdavid (20. September 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

zum bissschen durch die gegend ballern sind die ruten top  hab auch schon mit 110g voll durchgezogen ohne rücksicht auf verluste :m und es ist nichts passiert  also für einsteiger ist die rute wirklich top  genug kraft hat sie auch also eine richtig coole rute  für den preis findet man absolut nichts besseres ;D......|wavey:


----------



## Fischotte (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Petri heil,

wollte mal fragen ob einer die TREND REVOLUTION CARP Rute hat und mal näher drauf eingehen kann?
würde mich mal interessieren!


----------



## kuate (1. November 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Fischotte schrieb:


> Petri heil,
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob einer die TREND REVOLUTION CARP Rute hat und mal näher drauf eingehen kann?
> würde mich mal interessieren!



Würde mich auch interessieren. Optisch sind ja keine großen Unterschiede zu erkennen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Angler9999 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

UDO hat auch mal die passenden Trend Freilaufrollen angepriesen.
Ich habe mir zwei davon dort gekauft. Klasse Rollen für den Preis.

Zwei Stück:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-Freilaufrolle-PAARPREIS_c74-95_p12752_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/YARIS-SPORTS-


----------



## Marvin-2908 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

hallo!
ICh wollte mir heute abend die 2 yaris ruten bestellen und euch erst noch einmal frageb, ob denn noch iwelche probleme mit den ruten aufgetreten sind?
Ich fische normal nur fox ruten und bin ein bisschen verunsichert bzgl. des billigen preises. Wobei ich von meinen fox auch nicht ganz überzeugt bin#c.
Viele von euch sagen ja, dass die rute mit ruten von +100€ mithalten kann´. Vielleicht könnt ihr dazu noch einmal was sagen. 
Wenn ich die ruten habe, dann werde ich mal einen vergleich machen und einen kleinen bericht schreiben=)


----------



## 1Fisherman (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Moin,

was kann man bei dem Preis falsch machen?
Hab mir auch ein Paar geholt (bisher keine Beanstandungen) und wenn sich am Wasser herausstellt, dass die nichts taugen sollten, werden es halt Lot- bzw. Ersatzruten.

Petri 
Roman


----------



## lekdas (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hey Leute,

die Ruten stehen bei mir mit auf der Liste. Was ich noch beim durchschauen des Threads nich gefunden habe ist, ob die Ruten eher weich oder hart ausfallen? Tendiere momentan eher mal zu steiferen Ruten, da ich bis dato ausschließlcih 2,75er gefischt habe. 

Danke für jede Antwort!


----------



## Criss81 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hi lekdas,

habe die Ruten nun seit einem Jahr in gebrauch und kann vorallem für das Geld nicht daran meckern. Allerdings fallen die Ruten meiner Meinung nach sehr weich aus. Dagegen sind meine (ok 3lbs) Warrior S - Ruten richtige Knüppel. 

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hallo,

ich würde sagen, dass die Ruten für 2,75 lbs relativ weich und eher "schwabelig" aufallen. 

Kommt halt drauf an, was man für (Qualitäts)Vorstellungen hat und wie man sie einsetzen will.

Ich persönlich kann mit den Dingern nichts anfangen, wobei das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss wirklich sehr gut ist.


Gruß Peter


----------



## ezf26 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hallo habe die ruten auch und bin echt zufrieden damit!!

und wenn hier lese hab sie in holand ab werk gekauft oder können nix taugen bei  denn preiß das müll

die sind so bilig weil sie in china hergestelt werden ist ein nonam produckt und die haben sie halt in massen gekauft und ihr logo drauf gemacht das ist mit vielen sachen so!!

ich habe auch die rollen aber davon kann echt nix gutes berichten 

1 schnurfassungsvermögen wie angegeben past nicht!!
Freilauf hackert öfters!!


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Will garned wissen wieviele "grosse" firmen in der gleichen fabrik in china kaufen und die ruten dann fuer viel mehr geld verkaufen. Es werden genug sein


----------



## paule79 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hi,
ich benutze die Ruten hauptsächlich zum Hechtfischen mit Köderfisch und kann auch nicht meckern.
Ich habe Sie auch schon zum Karpfenangeln benutzt und da ist es kein Problem 90g mit zu werfen.
Also für den Preis find ich die echt klasse.
Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## matchwinnerpro (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Meiner Frau habe ich auch 3 von den Ruten bestellt, weil sie mal mit wollte zum Karpfenangeln, ich muss sagen für den Preis sind die Ruten unglaublich, wenn man bedenkt das, man von anderen Herstellern selbst für 29,99€ nen Glasfaserblank bekommt, sind die Ruten hier für 19,95 mit Kohlefaserblank um Welten besser. Natürlich ist es kein harter Weitwurfprügel, aber den braucht man ja auch nicht immer, ich mag es lieber wenn die Rute im Drill arbeitet und 70m+ sind ohne Probleme drin, die hat selbst ein 14 Jähriger aus unserem Verein geschaft.


----------



## Merlinrs (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Das die Ruten für ihren Preis ok sind will ich nicht bezweifeln, aber das die Ruten vergleichbar sind mit einer 100€ Rute oder gar noch teueren Rute ist schließe ich aus. Wenn ich das Bild mit dem Lackschaden sehe wird klar das es sich um einen Einkomponentenlack handelt der keine Bindung mit dem Blank eingeht.
Wenn man diese Luftblase mit dem Cuttermesser aufmacht kann man den Lack vom Blank komplett lösen. Das die Ruten aus China oder Indien kommen ist auch klar nur ist auch da selbst  bei großen Mengen der Preis kaum machbar.  Es entstehen Kosten durch die Teile jemand der die Rute fertigt und dann müssen die auch erstmal nach Europa gelangen was auch wieder Geld kostet. Steuern fallen an und der Verkäufer will auch noch was dran verdienen. Schon hier sollte jeden klar sein das beim Preis von 20€ irgendwas faul ist.


----------



## matchwinnerpro (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Der normale UVP Preis der Rute liegt bei 59,90€, wenn man Ruten in der Preisklasse vergleicht fällt einem auf das die Rute etwas schlechter verarbeitet ist aber die Komponenten durchaus ähnlich sind. Der Preis wurde mir so erklärt, die Firma Yaris hat eine Lieferung der Ruten aus fern Ost bekommen, war mit der Verarbeitung nicht so zufireden und hat die ganze Lieferung mit 60% Rabatt abverkauft um nicht auf den Ruten sitzen zu bleiben. Das hörte sich auch plausiebel und glaubwürdig an. Es hat mir ein großer Händler aus Hollang erzählt der die Ruten allerdungs für 24,95 im Laden verkauft. Einer Firma wird dadurch sicher nicht geschadet und den Händlern auch nicht, eine Händler der sie für 19,95 anbieter hofft sicherlich das man noch das ein oder andere mitbestellt.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



ezf26 schrieb:


> Hallo habe die ruten auch und bin echt zufrieden damit!!
> 
> und wenn hier lese hab sie in holand ab werk gekauft oder können nix taugen bei  denn preiß das müll
> 
> ...



Ich besitze ebenfalls zwei der Ruten (Top!), bin mit den Rollen aber ebenfalls nicht zufrieden. Beide Bremsen laufen nur ruckartig und bei einer Rolle lässt sich der Rücklauf nicht mehr umschalten.


----------



## matchwinnerpro (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Welche Rolle hast du denn? Das Model für 9,95 oder das für 29,95€? Das zweite macht im Laden keinen schlechten eindruck das grünstige ist absolut nicht zu empfehlen, nicht mal für Jungangler, die grade anfangen.


----------



## lekdas (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

faszinierend wie hin und her es hier in diesem Thread geht. Die Bewertungen der Ruten schwanken extrem. 

Wollte mir noch vor paar Wochen nen weichen Satz Yarisruten bestellen, doch dann kamen mir zu viele Berichte mit eher bedenklichem Inhalt. Zuvor las man seitenweise nur Lob. 

Eigentlich bin ich selbst immernoch der Meinung, dass man bei 20€/Rute zwar nicht den Brüller erwarten, aber auch nich viel erwarten kann.


----------



## matchwinnerpro (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Fazit: Eine leichte Rute mit etwas dickeren Blank. Verarbeitung nicht die allerbeste aber durchaus OK. Durchgehende weiche Aktion, zum werfen bis sagen wir mal 80m mit 80g gut zu gebrauchen. Preis/ Leistung unschlagbar. Wo gibt es sonnst eine solche kohlefaserrute für unter 20,-€? Man sollte aber jetzt nicht die Verarbeitung einer 100€ Rute erwarten.


----------



## Slick (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Was sind den 20 Euro?

nixxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Gehst einmal zum McDonalds oder Burgerking und schon ist weg.:q

Solang die Ruten(Blank) und Ringe ok sind passt es.Ich verstehe nicht was Leute für 20 Euro erwarten.|kopfkrat

Ich z.B. habe mir Ruten von Daiwa die Black Widow in 3 lbs geholt,die haben auch teils Kratzer und Rotznasen auf dem Blank und kosten ein vielfaches mehr.:q 

Ich hole mir keine teuren Ruten fürs Ansitzangeln,bin schon zu oft auf den Ruten rumgetrampelt und fallen gelassen oder mein Telekescher Stab von Tubertini, der wird auch jedes Jahr ein halben Meter gekürzt.:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Das die Ruten für ihren Preis ok sind will ich nicht bezweifeln, aber das die Ruten vergleichbar sind mit einer 100€ Rute oder gar noch teueren Rute ist schließe ich aus. Wenn ich das Bild mit dem Lackschaden sehe wird klar das es sich um einen Einkomponentenlack handelt der keine Bindung mit dem Blank eingeht.
> Wenn man diese Luftblase mit dem Cuttermesser aufmacht kann man den Lack vom Blank komplett lösen.



Unsinn!#d

Ich habe schon etliche Stangenruten gestrippt und neu auf- bzw. umgebaut.

Man kann(gerade bei unlackierten Blanks) immer den Lack der Bindungen als ganzes Stück lösen.
Liegt in der Natur der Sache - der Lack haftet nunmal besser an sich selbst als an dem Blank.





Merlinrs schrieb:


> Das die Ruten aus China oder Indien kommen ist auch klar nur ist auch da selbst  bei großen Mengen der Preis kaum machbar.  Es entstehen Kosten durch die Teile jemand der die Rute fertigt und dann müssen die auch erstmal nach Europa gelangen was auch wieder Geld kostet. Steuern fallen an und der Verkäufer will auch noch was dran verdienen. Schon hier sollte jeden klar sein das beim Preis von 20€ irgendwas faul ist. Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten die kommen auf illegalen Weg nach Europa und man zahlt keine Steuern oder der Händler macht minus. Was in beiden fällen bedeutet das andere Firmen dadurch geschadet werden.



Auch falsch!:m
Das bedeutet, dass andere Firmen sich sehr viel mehr für ihren Markennamen bezahlen lassen als diese.
Auch eine Fox oder sonstwas Daiwa wird nur ein Bruchteil dessen in der Herstellung kostet, was hier dafür verlangt wird.
Firmen hier öffentlich Steuerbetrug oder sowas vorzuwerfen ist aber nicht die feine englische...#d

*PS und topic: Ich habe Udo, der die Ruten immer sehr gehypt hat, diese Ruten seinerzeit empfohlen!
Er suchte nach möglichst günstigen und trotzdem tauglichen Ruten.
Ein besseres P/L Verhältnis gibt es im Sektor bis 50€ nicht.*

.


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Das die Ruten aus China oder Indien kommen ist auch klar nur ist auch da selbst  bei großen Mengen der Preis kaum machbar.... Steuern fallen an und der Verkäufer will auch noch was dran verdienen. Schon hier sollte jeden klar sein das beim Preis von 20€ irgendwas faul ist. Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten die kommen auf illegalen Weg nach Europa und man zahlt keine Steuern oder der Händler macht minus. Was in beiden fällen bedeutet das andere Firmen dadurch geschadet werden.



Vorallem die letzten beiden Sätze halte ich ehrlich gesagt für etwas "grenzwertig" .... |uhoh:

Den Preisunterschied kann man auch erklären ohne dass man gleich "unlautere Geschäftspraktiken" unterstellen muß.

1. Die Yaris gibt es nur in 2,75 lbs der gängisten Stärke. Es müssen keine größeren bzw. kleineren Modelle aus der gleichen Serie, die sich nicht so gut verkaufen lassen, "quersubventioniert" werden.

2. Vergleicht man die Yaris mit dem Einsteigermodell von Shimano, der Alivo die ca. 40-42 € kostet, fällt auf, dass die Yaris einen etwas dickeren Blank hat und einen nicht so "wertigen" Eindruck macht. Beides kostet Geld.

3. Markenaufschlag

Rechnet man das zusammen, dürfte klar sein woher der Aufschlag von ca. 22 € pro Rute beim Kauf von zwei Ruten herkommt ohne gleich "schlimmes" annehmen zu müssen. Ob einem dieser Aufschlag für die etwas modernere und wertigere Shimano "gerechtfertigt" vorkommt muß man glaube ich selbst feststellen.


----------



## lekdas (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Viele haben ja einen Satz weiche und einen Satz harte Ruten. Für wenig Geld kann man hier schon richtig gute Ware bekommen:

Weich:

- Yaris 20€/Stück

Hart:

- Daiwa Black Widow 40€/Stück

Da hier ja viele Jungangler unterwegs sind, hat man hier nen Satz mit je 3 Ruten in einem Gesamtpreis für 180€!!! Die Ruten halten sicherlich solange, bis man sich hochwertige Ruten ala Greys usw. selbst verdient hat. Ansonsten gibts bei den Preisen für solche Ruten sicherlich nix zu meckern!


----------



## Merlinrs (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Unsinn!#d

Ich habe schon etliche Stangenruten gestrippt und neu auf- bzw. umgebaut.

Man kann(gerade bei unlackierten Blanks) immer den Lack der Bindungen als ganzes Stück lösen.
Liegt in der Natur der Sache - der Lack haftet nunmal besser an sich selbst als an dem Blank.

Das liegt schon am Lack wenn vernünftiger Lack verwendet wird hält der auch am Blank ganz sicher.

Auch falsch!:m
Das bedeutet, dass andere Firmen sich sehr viel mehr für ihren Markennamen bezahlen lassen als diese.
Auch eine Fox oder sonstwas Daiwa wird nur ein Bruchteil dessen in der Herstellung kostet, was hier dafür verlangt wird.

da ist nix Falsch eine Firma muss Gewinne machen um zu Existieren das
ist bei dem Preis aber nicht gegeben. Das man für Markenware den Namen 
mit bezahlt ist auch klar, und das nicht jedes Produkt gut ist wo ein Markenname drauf ist auch. Wenn das stimmt was matchwinnerpro geschrieben hat das die eigentlich 59,90€ kosten sollten aber die Qualität zu schlecht war deswegen günstig verkauft wird ist es doch ok. Wenn der Hersteller schon sagt das die Qualität nicht stimmt was will man dann davon erwarten. Was nützt mir eine Rute die unter normalen Bedingungen funktioniert, aber unter extremen Bedingungen wo es drauf ankommt einen im Stich lässt.


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> da ist nix Falsch eine Firma muss Gewinne machen um zu Existieren das ist bei dem Preis aber nicht gegeben.



Wenn Du da so tiefen Einblick in die Kalkulation des Herstellers hast lass uns doch an deinem Wissen teilhaben ...




Merlinrs schrieb:


> Wenn der Hersteller schon sagt das die Qualität nicht stimmt was will man dann davon erwarten. Was nützt mir eine Rute die unter normalen Bedingungen funktioniert, aber unter extremen Bedingungen wo es drauf ankommt einen im Stich lässt.



Was man da erwarten soll - einen an die Qualität angepaßten Preis.

Anscheinend hast Du die Rute schon ausgiebig gefischt um solche Aussagen zu tätigen. Welche Extremsituationen sind das denn, bei denen die Yaris ihren Besitzer im Stich läßt?

Mir persönlich würden da nur zwei Einfallen:

1. Wurf auf 120 m - da dürften vermutlich auch andere 2,75lbs Ruten Probleme bekommen

2. Syle und Blankdurchmessertest am Wasser ... :q

Falls Du meinst, dass die Rute schnell bricht muß ich Dich enttäuschen. Aufgrund des höheren Glasfaseranteils und des relativ dicken Blankmantels macht die Yaris beim Trittfestigkeits- und Biegetest eine gute Figur. Auch die Ringe sind besser, als es der Preis vermuten läßt.


----------



## Merlinrs (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Wenn Du da so tiefen Einblick in die Kalkulation des Herstellers hast lass uns doch an deinem Wissen teilhaben ...

Ich bin Geschäftsführer bei einer Firma die Speziell nur Außenhandel mit China Betreibt. Da ich mehrere Jahre ebenfalls mit Angelgeräten gehandelt habe kenne ich auch die Preise. Die Ruten kommen nicht von alleine nach Deutschland gelaufen der Transport kostet nunmal Geld und das nicht zu knapp, jeder will daran verdienen nur bei 20€ ist nix da.

Anscheinend hast Du die Rute schon ausgiebig gefischt um solche Aussagen zu tätigen. Welche Extremsituationen sind das denn, bei denen die Yaris ihren Besitzer im Stich lässt?
Nein habe ich nicht. Weil ich würde dieser Rute nicht vertrauen ich habe durch eine Billigrute einen richtig großen Fisch verloren weil die Rute ab einen gewissen Punkt Schlapp gemacht hat. Was bei dieser genauso sein wird.  


 Ich überlege trotzdem die Rute zu bestellen auch wenn ich nicht mit fischen würde  
 aber man hat sie mal in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Die Ruten kommen nicht von alleine nach Deutschland gelaufen der Transport kostet nunmal Geld und das nicht zu knapp, jeder will daran verdienen nur bei 20€ ist nix da.



Wenn Du behauptest, dass das nicht möglich ist, obwohl diese Rute von mehreren Versendern so angeboten werden solltest Du einfach mal Zahlen nennen und nicht mit nicht nachprüfbaren beruflichen Qualifikationen "glänzen".




Merlinrs schrieb:


> Nein habe ich nicht. Weil ich würde dieser Rute nicht vertrauen ich habe durch eine Billigrute einen richtig großen Fisch verloren weil die Rute ab einen gewissen Punkt Schlapp gemacht hat. Was bei dieser genauso sein wird. .



Auch dass ist wieder spekulativ um nicht zu sagen "Stammtischgerede". Ich habe einen meiner größten Karpfen mit einer Lidlkombi gefangen und eine teure Greysrute ist mir im Drill gebrochen. Soll ich jetzt jedem raten, dass Lidlruten besser als Greys sind?


----------



## Merlinrs (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Dann eben in Zahlen Angebot bei Ebay von Am für 19,99€ Verkaufpreis
ich runde mal geht schneller.

16,20€ nach  abzug von Steuern
Ebay einstellgebür 1,30 €
  15,10€
  2,20 Verkaufsgebühr  
 12,90€
Paypal  0.60 cent

12,30€
   Verpackung 1€

11,30 €

Versandkosten6,95€ wird durch vielversand nur 3,95€ sein
14,30 €

Von China auf Seeweg + Hafen zum Angelgeschäft  8€
     6,30€
 Einkaufspreis 5€ 

bleiben nur noch 1,30€ übrig aber auch nur wenn keine Reklamationen kommen was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Dann eben in Zahlen Angebot bei Ebay von Am für 19,99€ Verkaufpreis
> ich runde mal geht schneller.
> 
> 16,20€ nach  abzug von Steuern
> ...



Bis hierhin OK.
Dann nicht mehr...



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Verpackung 1€
> 
> 11,30 €
> Versandkosten6,95€ wird durch vielversand nur 3,95€ sein
> 14,30 €



Versandkosten sind extra und haben mit der obigen Rechnung nix zu tun.



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Von China auf Seeweg + Hafen zum Angelgeschäft  8€
> 6,30€



Aber doch nicht pro Rute.#d





Merlinrs schrieb:


> bleiben nur noch 1,30€ übrig aber auch nur wenn keine Reklamationen kommen was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.



Ein bissl mehr isses schon.:m


----------



## lekdas (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Dann eben in Zahlen Angebot bei Ebay von Am für 19,99€ Verkaufpreis
> ich runde mal geht schneller.
> 
> 16,20€ nach  abzug von Steuern
> ...



Mit der Auflistung wär ich bei meiner IHK-Prüfung nich weit gekommen^^.


----------



## Merlinrs (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

So die bestellte Rute war wirklich schnell da.


*Ja und was soll ich sagen die Rute übertrifft wirklich alles.*


 Ich habe noch keine Rute gesehen die so schlecht ist das ist eine Frechheit soetwas  
 zu verkaufen. Die Rute ist so fast nicht fischbar.


 Das der Blank dick und schwer sein wird war klar auch das man von der Aktion nichts
 erwarten kann.  Aber das die Ringe nichtmal halbwegs in der Flucht sind (Kopfschüttel)
  Ein Ring ist um einen kompletten Ring versetzt. Die Lakerung super schlecht bei allen  
 Ringen sind reichlich Luftblasen vorhanden. Das die Rute vergleichbar ist mit Ruten in der Preisklasse
 bis 50€ da muss ich komplett wiedersprechen. Yad Karpfenruten zum Beispiel  
 sind Top verarbeitet und haben auch eine vernünftige Aktion und sind auch für 30-40€
 erhältlich. Selbst eine *Anaconda Base ist da deutlich besser.*


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

So eine schlecht verarbeitete habe ich noch nicht gesehen bislang.#t|bigeyes#d

Schick zurück.
Das ist klar ein Montagsmodell...


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So eine schlecht verarbeitete habe ich noch nicht gesehen bislang.#t|bigeyes#d
> 
> Schick zurück.
> Das ist klar ein Montagsmodell...



dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
bei meinen beiden sind die ringe super in der flucht, hat keine lackschäden und blasen gibts auch keine!

zurück damit!


----------



## StyleWarz (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

also der Thread hier wird ja immer besser...nach den ersten 2 seiten wollte ich mir noch nen doppelpack zulegen...zum KöFi angeln und zum Loten...nach den letzten 4 Seiten bestell ich sie glaub doch nemma...

oder werden jetzt schon die ruten verkauft die am anfang noch reklamiert worden sind  ????


----------



## Merlinrs (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

also wenn ich mir die Rute anschaue würde ich auch sagen das die auf jeden Fall schonmal ausgepackt wurde. War denn bei Euch an der Rute Folie dran wie man es von Ruten aus den Angelladen kennt?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir die Rute anschaue würde ich auch sagen das die auf jeden Fall schonmal ausgepackt wurde. War denn bei Euch an der Rute Folie dran wie man es von Ruten aus den Angelladen kennt?



Meine Ruten waren im Griffbereich beide komplett mit Folie und was die Qualität angeht, hast du absolut Pech gehabt.
Meine zwei Yaris- Ruten sind ohne Makel, Rutenringe astrein in der Flucht und ich habe bis heute noch keinen einzigen Fisch durch die Rute verloren oder nicht herausbekommen.
Mit den Ruten wirfst du deine Montage mit 60, 86 oder auch mal 110 Gramm ganz normal aus(Wurfweiten bis 100 Meter macht die Rute auch mit 'nem 90 Gramm Blei mit), legst die Rute in den Ständer bis du einen Biss hast.
Dann schlägst du an und drillst den Fisch bis er im Kescher liegt.
So geht angeln und das machen die Ruten ohne Probleme, seit ich sie kaufte(siehe Threaderstellungszeitpunkt).
Ich habe damit Schleien, Barben, Karpfen, Hechte, Zander und Waller bis 120cm gefangen, was will ich mehr.
Die Ruten nehme ich zudem lieber als meine ü 100 Euro- Stecken, weil es mich nicht ärgern muss, wenn ich sie mit dem Kofferraumdeckel, durch versehentliches drauftreten oder durch das Werfen zu hoher Gewichte kille.
Aber es ist wie mit allem, worauf man nicht viel achtet: Es hält und geht nicht kaputt.:vik:
Kauf dir ein neues Auto für 40000 Euro, auf das du lange gespart hast und stolz bist und spätestens nach einer Woche, hat dir irgendein Depp den Einkaufswagen in den Lack geschrabbt. Mit dem 18 Jahre alten Golf, den man zuvor 8 Jahre gefahren hat, ist komischerweise nie derartiges passiert und die Sau fährt mit dem Öl von vor 5 Jahren immer noch(unkapputtbar).:m


----------



## StyleWarz (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

so ich hab mir jetzt mal 2 bestellt und dazu ne powerliner  an die andere kommt die 10300 red arc, dann werd ich wenn das wasser wieder auf ist ma schaun


----------



## Emporio1402 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Habe mir das "Zweierpack" dieser Ruten jetzt auch bestellt. Da ich jetzt nach ca 10-15 Jahren wieder mit dem Angeln anfange und eine günstige Allroundrute suche, werde ich wohl zufrieden mit dem Kauf sein. Aber erstmal abwarten bis sie da ist und ich ein paar mal am Wasser war.

Trend bietet aber auch andere Ruten an, zum Kunstköderangeln zum Beispiel. Hat jemand schon mit diesen Ruten Bekanntschaft gemacht?


----------



## Bolli82 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den beiden Rollen von Yaris??



*YARIS SPORTS TREND Runner Freilaufrolle*



*YARIS SPORTS TREND FREEWHEELER Longcast Freilaufrolle
*

Haben die auch so gutes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis?


----------



## welsstipper (27. März 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

in welchem shops gibt es die ruten ? außer ebay ...

Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs

darf ruhig ein doppel oder dreierpack sein ;-)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. März 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



welsstipper schrieb:


> in welchem shops gibt es die ruten ? außer ebay ...
> 
> Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs
> 
> darf ruhig ein doppel oder dreierpack sein ;-)



Hier:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...jesti-Carp-12ft-275lb-PAARPREIS_p15419_x2.htm


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. März 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Bolli82 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den beiden Rollen von Yaris??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Vergleich zu den Ruten, ist das PL- Verhältnis bei den Rollen schlechter, die Qualität ist vergleichbar mit den Sänger Rollen Magicrunner und Konsorten.
Ich würde in der Preisklasse eher eine Okuma oder z.B. eine Mitchell Premium Runner 30 FR empfehlen.


----------



## Bolli82 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu den Ruten, ist das PL- Verhältnis bei den Rollen schlechter, die Qualität ist vergleichbar mit den Sänger Rollen Magicrunner und Konsorten.
> Ich würde in der Preisklasse eher eine Okuma oder z.B. eine Mitchell Premium Runner 30 FR empfehlen.




Danke, es wird dann wohl die Okuma werden!


----------



## welsstipper (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

habe mir letzte woche 2 trend majestic gekauft ... 

extrem geil die stöckchen ...

und ich habe ruten von fox,DAM,cormoran und Sänger gefischt ... 

in diesem preis-segment gibt es nichts besseres !!! auch die anderen artikel von trend sind echt gut ich habe ein zelt, ne rutentasche,tischlein und liege und stuhl von trend super qualität !!! nicht schlechter wie andere namhafte hersteller und ich bin sehr viel am wasser !!!


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Ne Rutentasche hatte ich von denen auch mal, die habe ich ausgepackt, eingepackt und wieder zurückgeschickt. Da war nix gepolstert und nix, da kann ich die ruten auch in den stofftaschen lassen, die ich beim kauf dazubekomme


----------



## Marc 24 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Meinst du die hier?
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/YARIS-SPORTS-TREND-Holdall-12ft-Karpfenfutteral_p9477_x2.htm


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

ja...


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*



Bolli82 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den beiden Rollen von Yaris??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe seit drei Jahren zwei Freewheeler von Trend.
Für so wenig Geld sind sie gut.


----------



## StörSpezialist (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Moin,
da  einem als Schüler in der Regel nicht die größten finanziellen Mittel  zur Verfügung stehen, habe ich mich entschiede, ein paar von den Ruten  zu bestellen. 
Der Preis pro Rute beträgt nur 20€;  daher erwarte ich keine Wunderruten, die mit jeder Rute mithalten  können aber dennoch sollten sie für den gelegentlichen Gebrauch geeignet  sein. 
Die  Meinungen über diese Rute gehen weit auseinander, aber trotzdem  vertraue ich mal denen die diese Rute für gut beurteilen und erwarte  guten Mutes das Paket.


----------



## prinz1 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

hallo

nachdem  mein kumpel nen 53 pfünder graskarpfen mit diesen ruten ziehen konnte, traue ich diesen "dingern" alles zu!
herrliches spiel im drill, selbst bei den hammerharten graserfluchten jederzeit reserven.
ich hab nur gestaunt über diese "billigstecken"!!!
ich find se mittlerweile total klasse, nicht nur optik gefällt, auch der rest ist überzeugend.
von mir ne klare empfehlung.

der prinz


----------



## Kristian98 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Ich kauf mir auch mal eine und werde dazu berichten !  Ich meine nur für alle die meckern. Schüler verdienen nicht soviel wie ein Erwachsener (!) und ich hoffe ihr versteht das wir nicht alle mal 200€ für eine Rute verfügbar haben


----------



## Martin_wobbler (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Weiss noch jemand einen Laden/Onlineshop der die Ruten noch führt?


----------



## steffen1 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

A & M Angelsport. Werde mir auch welche bestellen.


----------



## matchwinnerpro (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

A+M scheint keine mehr zu haben.


----------



## Martin_wobbler (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Ich hab bei AngelJoe noch 2 bekommen. Der Supportmitarbeiter meinte dass die noch gut 2 Dutzend hatten. Schreib denen einfach mal ne Mail )


----------



## Welpi (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Hallo Forum,
  aus aktuellem Anlass kommt hier nun die Vorstellung der Trend Legend Carp:


  Da ich gerade eine parabolische Karpfenrute gesucht habe und zeitgleich der Thread „Karpfenrute parabolisch“ lief, bin ich durch Sensitivfischer auf die Trend Majesti aufmerksam geworden. Flugs bei am Angelsport geschaut, die Majesti gibbet nicht mehr, dafür die Trend Legend Carp in der gleichen Preisklasse. Nachdem ich das gute Stück bestellt habe und nun in Händen halte, möchte ich sie euch hier kurz vorstellen zumal es diesbezüglich ja auch Fragen gab, inwiefern das gute Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der Majesti auch für die Legend gilt:


  Die Ausrichtung der Ringe der Legend ist gut, die Ringwicklungen sind ok. Die Ringeinlagen machen einen guten Eindruck und sitzen alle sauber und fest. Der Blank ist Mattschwarz, mit folgenden Dicken: 0,43 cm direkt hinter der Wicklung des Spitzenringes, 2,0 cm direkt vor dem Handgriff und 2,2 cm vor der „Abschlusskappe“, das Rutengewicht beträgt laut Küchenwaage 396 Gramm. Die Legend hat also definitiv einen anderen Blank als die Majesti. Ich habe hier noch wenig Erfahrung, aber ich vermute, dass es sich hier eventuell um Compositmaterial handelt (siehe Photos), zudem fehlt der obligatorische Aufkleber mit der Stromschlagwarnung. Der Rollenhalter besteht –der Preisklasse entsprechend- aus gepressten Metallringen. Obwohl die „Schuhe“ für den Rollenfuss recht kurz aussehen passt meine Okuma PL 865 gut rein und sitzt ohne zu wackeln, rein Optisch macht der Halter jedoch nicht den stabilsten Eindruck (hier bin ich auf die ersten Praxiserfahrungen gespannt). Die Hakenöse der Majesti ist bei der Legend nicht mehr vorhanden. Geblieben ist die vollparabolische Aktion, die Rute biegt sich unter Belastung gleichmässig und bis ins Ende des Handteils. 



Als Resumee nach dem ersten begrabbeln kann man sagen, dass die Legend genau das bietet, was man für den Preis wohl erwarten kann, sie spielt aber defintiv nicht in der Liga der Majesti. Wer also ein Preis-Leistungs-Schnäppchen sucht, sollte sich nach Restbeständen der Majesti umsehen.


----------



## Welpi (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Jetzt hab ich es endlich geschafft, die Photos reinzukriegen... |rolleyes


----------



## Plättchenhaken (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Yaris/Trend Majesti Carp 12ft, 2,75lbs Rutenvorstellung*

Wo kauft man die Teile aktuell am besten? #h


----------

